# Best starter Monitor Lizard for beginners:



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi guys!!:welcome:
I would like to start owning a Monitor Lizard, and was wondering what sort of Monitors I should get (and possibly Tegus).I am a TOTAL beginner at keeping reptiles, although I do have experience with fish and dogs (just fish living at my house at the moment) so no big species like the Nile Monitor. I was kinda looking at Ackies/Timors and possibly Savs/Boscs. There also seems to be Kimberley Rock Monitors on sale close to where I live so that's a possible option... 
Basically I would like an easy Monitor Lizard to start off with (ideally small) that can be tamed. The tank is going to be 4ftx3ftx2ft (LxHxW). Thanks guys!!:2thumb:



P.S: No trolls please, I'm not an idiot - I am NOT buying a Nile or Tree Monitor.:bash:


----------



## Campbell89 (Nov 14, 2012)

Best advice would be to read and decide on a lizard you like and then research and go from there. There's no point in getting a lizard for the sake of getting one rather than the lizard you want just because the one you like isn't a 'starter' species. Providing you do your research and are prepared then you shouldn't have any problems. 

Check out the dwarf monitor thread in the lizards section. It's not really that active anymore but if you read old posts you will get ideas.


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Campbell89 said:


> Best advice would be to read and decide on a lizard you like and then research and go from there. There's no point in getting a lizard for the sake of getting one rather than the lizard you want just because the one you like isn't a 'starter' species. Providing you do your research and are prepared then you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> Check out the dwarf monitor thread in the lizards section. It's not really that active anymore but if you read old posts you will get ideas.


Yeah, I get what you're trying to say. Thanks too, because no one has ever said that before to me. But would you agree that I definitely shouldn't get a Nile/Tree Monitor? I'm very interested in the Ackies and Kimberley Rocks though…


----------



## Campbell89 (Nov 14, 2012)

The viv size you have specified would be too small for Kimberley rocks. You may get away with a small female ackie as an adult but it wouldn't be ideal. Your best bet in a viv that size would be storrs monitors in my opinion. You may be able to get timors or freckled monitors but I'm not sure. The people in the monitor threads are a lot more knowledgable than me regarding varanus species. 

Also if you post in the lizard section it will get more replies than this section.


----------



## Campbell89 (Nov 14, 2012)

Also as to whether or not you should get a Nile. This would depend on personal circumstances. A 30 year old person that has their own home, has space to provide a suitable enclosure and is mature enough to research and be prepared to handle a temperamental adult Nile monitor would be suitable to get one as a first monitor. However a 14 year old that wants one to look cool in front of their friends and would quickly lose interest should definitely not get one.


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Don't worry about the viv, because I haven't actually bought it yet, I can easily get another one. So I will start looking into dwarf Monitors, because it looks like I'm the worst person to buy a Nile (13, not 14!!).


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Grim912 said:


> Don't worry about the viv, because I haven't actually bought it yet, I can easily get another one. So I will start looking into dwarf Monitors, because it looks like I'm the worst person to buy a Nile (13, not 14!!).


Actually it would seem that the min. viv size for Ackies is 4x2x2. I will get a size up to make whatever dwarf Monitor lives there!!


----------



## Campbell89 (Nov 14, 2012)

Grim912 said:


> Actually it would seem that the min. viv size for Ackies is 4x2x2. I will get a size up to make whatever dwarf Monitor lives there!!


They need at least 3ft in height as they need at least 12inches of substrate to allow them to burrow. Also that's the minimum, not the ideal viv size. In my opinion ideal would be 5x3x2 ft (LxHxW). 

The main things you need to consider are if you are going to university then who will look after it. Getting a large monitor rehomed isn't an easy task and there are already a lot in rescues.


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Campbell89 said:


> They need at least 3ft in height as they need at least 12inches of substrate to allow them to burrow. Also that's the minimum, not the ideal viv size. In my opinion ideal would be 5x3x2 ft (LxHxW).
> 
> The main things you need to consider are if you are going to university then who will look after it. Getting a large monitor rehomed isn't an easy task and there are already a lot in rescues.


The viv can be 5x3x2, no problem. I won't get any large Monitors and my dad will look after it whilst I'm at Uni., if I don't take it with me.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> So I will start looking into dwarf Monitors, because it looks like I'm the worst person to buy a Nile (13, not 14!!)


I dont think it was meant as a put down because of how young you are just a point that some kids your age tend to want to look 'cool' rather than actually want that specific animal for anything else. There are plenty of mature youngsters out there as there are idiots lol. Dwarf monitors are nice though and very active and certainly not boring lol.


----------



## Campbell89 (Nov 14, 2012)

Debbie1962 said:


> I dont think it was meant as a put down because of how young you are just a point that some kids your age tend to want to look 'cool' rather than actually want that specific animal for anything else. There are plenty of mature youngsters out there as there are idiots lol. Dwarf monitors are nice though and very active and certainly not boring lol.


This. There are plenty of kids that will want an animal then lose interest once the novelty wears off. The difference is the parents are often more willing to look after a rabbit than they are a 7ft lizard.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Grim912 said:


> The viv can be 5x3x2, no problem. I won't get any large Monitors and my dad will look after it whilst I'm at Uni., if I don't take it with me.


Hi, I would suggest if you do go for a Spiny tailed monitor (V. acanthurus) you get a male if possible, they are "easier" than females simply because you won`t have to worry about him becoming gravid on a very regular basis which means for one thing having suitable nesting available at all times.
There is no "ideal" size of enclosure in captivity because we cannot ever hope to give them the space they would use on a daily basis (even though this species is not as wide ranging as many others). Large males can reach around 2.5 ft so I recommend you make the enclosure 6 feet long if possible, the animal will use all that space. 
I beat you to it, I started keeping them when I was 11 (eleven) years old, my first was a V. gouldii. though I better mention that I had a HUGE amount of help from an older cousin or I have no doubt I would probably have failed!
Edit: They really don`t make enclosures that are suited to most Varanids partly because they`re often either "large" all glass fishtanks or if constructed out of "wood" it`s usually Melamine. The best way is to use 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick plywood with sturdy framework, at least up to substrate level, you`ll also need to ensure the bottom and sides are waterproof , and the same above though a decent water based varnish will work above ground. Below you`ll need something more durable such as FRP (fibreglass reinforced plastic) or pond liner/similar. It isn`t going to be cheap by any means...


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Firstly I would like to assure you that I will not neglect my Monitor once I receive it. And yes thank you I will try and get a male one. I may decide to call him Grim after his old man...: victory:


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Grim912 said:


> Firstly I would like to assure you that I will not neglect my Monitor once I receive it. And yes thank you I will try and get a male one. I may decide to call him Grim after his old man...: victory:


You don`t have to assure myself or anyone else, if you can provide what`s been advised it would indicate very strongly that you were serious in wanting to keep and raise a monitor to a long, healthy and perhaps one day productive life!


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

I just sent you a PM..


----------



## Campbell89 (Nov 14, 2012)

When I said ideal I meant better than minimum. Obviously the bigger the better. Grim,
I wasn't being awkward or abrupt, just trying to help you provide the best for your lizard and sometimes it's better to tell you the worst case scenarios. 

Good luck and it sounds like your heart is in the right place.


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks all 3 of you - I wasn't meaning to be harsh to you Campbell (let's say that it was a test!!). I will re-post when I get him and his equipment. BTW The earliest time I can get him is around March, I was just researching Monitors to brush up the knowledge. Just for confirmation, viv size = 5ft x 3ft x 2ft?


----------



## Campbell89 (Nov 14, 2012)

Go as big as you can. If you can push 6ft in length then go for it. Have a read through the monitors and tegu thread in the lizard section there's lots of good advice through the pages there.


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Can the viv be next to a window/radiator or does it matter? I've got all of those in my bedroom, + a lava lamp...


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Grim912 said:


> Thanks all 3 of you - I wasn't meaning to be harsh to you Campbell (let's say that it was a test!!). I will re-post when I get him and his equipment. BTW The earliest time I can get him is around March, I was just researching Monitors to brush up the knowledge. Just for confirmation, viv size = 5ft x 3ft x 2ft?


Thank you for showing that you care.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Grim912 said:


> Can the viv be next to a window/radiator or does it matter? I've got all of those in my bedroom, + a lava lamp...


Hi again, if there`s sunlight shining onto the enclosure it could easily overheat it, so will the radiator if it`s too close.


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks I will make sure it's not near the lava lamp at least. I can turn the heating down. 
Does anyone have young Ackies (Yellow or Red, don't mind…) available by around March, who lives in England or can deliver him/her?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> + a lava lamp


Lol, I don't think it will bother it.


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Debbie1962 said:


> Lol, I don't think it will bother it.


Great, because I don't want to buy a lizard just to find out it was pan-fried because of lava…


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Grim912 said:


> Great, because I don't want to buy a lizard just to find out it was pan-fried because of lava…


Are you serious or do you have funny sense of humour:lol2:.


----------



## Grim912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Depends on what pet you're asking about. The dog (R.I.P - old age, 18yrs old) and most fish I would never. The goldfish on the other hand... I would NEVER do that to a lizard, much less a Monitor!!


----------

